# Long time Lurker, new to me skiff owner - 2005 Gordon Waterman 18



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Congrats man!


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Hell yeah!!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats Wolf! Enjoy the new ride and keep us updated on your personal modifications. Even some of us who have been boating/skiff owners for years can always glean some new ideas from those type of posts.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Great boat, congrats.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

He kept that skiff in really good shape. Congrats!


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Sweet ride


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

ElLobo said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My name is Charlie and I've been a long time lurker for many years, probably since before I could drive a car legally (I'm now 24). I've been drooling over owning a skiff for the past few years and busted my ass the past 2 years to finally be in the position to pull the trigger on one around August of this year. I had been watching the market and researching what I wanted for the last year and came to the decision I wanted to find an older HB/Gordon Waterman. After putting out some feelers and seeing what was available I had a pretty good idea of which boats I had the ability to purchase.
> 
> ...


Great skiff! I'm glad that you were able to fullfill your dream! Stay safe and enjoy your ride!


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

nice rig and congrats!!!!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats. Cool story about the purchase process. Surf trip, camp and buy a skiff.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Congrats man and welcome. Sweet ride. I've got the boat Ken had before the waterman(heron). He's a good dude. Definitely share some pics as you make it your own!


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

LtShinysides said:


> Congrats man and welcome. Sweet ride. I've got the boat Ken had before the waterman(heron). He's a good dude. Definitely share some pics as you make it your own!



Thanks man! Yeah it’s been kept up very well. I’ve got a thread I created in the bragging spot dedicated to keeping all my upgrades in one place. 2005 Gordon Waterman 18


----------



## Samwheeler69 (Dec 13, 2018)

Checked his skiff out as well he kept great care of it, nice rig!


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

Man, NSBHeron must have been my neighbor and I never saw the boat around here. Sure wish I had. If he was fishing every week that means I'm not on the water near enough!! Congrats on a beauty!


----------



## VidaMarBoats (Jan 17, 2021)

Congrats! 
Toms a beast!


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

I'll 2nd the comments above. You did good!

Welcome.


----------



## NSBHeron (Mar 13, 2017)

Yeeee glad youre enjoying it!! and appreciate the kind words


----------

